# ROKU Mirroring to TV.



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

I Read where ROKU can mirror a "I" device to a TV. I do not see that setting. So how is this done?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

What exactly are you trying to do?

The Roku can't "mirror" anything. It streams data (from the internet or other LAN devices).


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

JimE said:


> What exactly are you trying to do? The Roku can't "mirror" anything. It streams data (from the internet or other LAN devices).


I read this "Apple users who want to stream from mobile devices to TV now have another option, as Roku have added an airplay capability to their iOS app. The update comes as part of the Play on Roku feature that already offers users a music streaming ability, from both iOS or Android mobile devices to a Roku.

Read more internet tv news: Roku Adds Mirror Streaming Support To iOS App http://www.worldtvpc.com/blog/roku-adds-mirror-streaming-support-to-ios-app/#ixzz3FFGe4mod".


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Instructions: Roku screen mirroring overview : Featured Question


> The following Roku players currently have screen mirroring enabled:
> Roku 3 Model 4200
> Roku Streaming Stick HDMI Version Model 3500


----------

